# Some shots of my 85 gallon



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Alright got some pics of my set up. I love my tank. All fish get a long great. Ok i know the background sucks but im stuck with it for now. I have two Cray fish(crawl fish). The three dempseys were given to me by my old job, they were rescues. Some one had them all in a 20 gallon. So i took them off their hands. I don't know what happened to my largest dempsey but he is missing part of his tail. I was doing a water change and thought i would get some pictures before my fish get scared as hell.

Im kinda a picture whore lmao

What you all think?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

that JD looks Purrrrrrty!

thats what i love about those fish, they look so awsome as adults, and there really cool fish


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great look'n JD .... also looks huge. and nice set-up


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great tank


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Those are some nice JDs. Good job for saving them beauties.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

yeah i love to rescue fish. Next friday im taking in to jags. One being a foot and one being around 6in


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ur jd hasnt eatin the crayfish yet?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> ur jd hasnt eatin the crayfish yet?
> [snapback]1081334[/snapback]​


Nope. My jacks are not aggrissive at all. But i do think they ate my two plecos that i have not seen in a while. The cray fish actally atack my jacks haha.


----------

